# New boat and fishing report



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

I sold my old boat and have become and cat owner now. 28 ft


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

I've never heard if that brand before but looks like an awesome boat! I'll never go back to owning a mono hull again. 

That AJ looks huge...did you end up weighing him?


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Looks like a good time!


----------



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

Had a great trip with Brian, Joey, and Joe. Now for the report. I found some nice bottom that had a red hot bite. Caught some nice AJ'S one 60 lbs, two kings one about 25 and one close to 40lbs, 3 nice scamp, a few small blackfins, one rainbow runner, a cotton mouth jack, a bunch of giant mingos, and one hammer head. We tried for a sword that night and got bit at 2:00. Fought this monster for almost 2 hrs when we finally got visual and it was a 9-10 ft tiger shark probably around 500 lbs. I will be looking for a few people to go fish the spur and riggs from time to time. If you are interested please send me a pm with your phone number.


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

how does your new cat compare to your old boat? smoother ride?


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Happy for you! Enjoy it in good health!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Congratulations on the new ride..!!


----------



## Tennessee Trey (Feb 3, 2011)

New boat looks fantastic! 
Can't wait to get down and fish on it.
Great photo of the 3 of you up top.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Mine is a Kitty compared to that Tiger!!!! Dern what a fine sled!!! Congrats on the haul too!


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Nice boat and great bunch of fish too. PM sent


----------



## reelcrazy (Jul 5, 2014)

My question is the same as Ragon210.... how does the new boat compare to a mono hull? 

PS: Great looking boat

*Matthew 4:19 **And Jesus said to them, “Follow me, and I will make you fishers of men.”* 
*PS: It is also OK (and good for you) to Fish for Fish!!! *


*REELCRAZY*


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Sweet ride!


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Awesome boat...awesome catch...that's why we go fishing!


----------



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

I am still trying to get her dialed in. I have not been able to use the boat to it's full potential yet. I know that she eats up the chop.


----------

